# home made DTG printer vs commercial DTG printer



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am debating to build a DTG printer from my epson 1280 before I start I want to get some feedback, how good is the print quality compared to commercial dtg. Is the machine efficient enough to run a business with. what is the downside, will I be using more ink, will the printer break down later on since it is not made for DTG .


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

If I were considering building my own direct to garment printer I would at least use an engine that is being used by one of the major manufacturers so that a RIP option would be available. I don't, however, foresee being able to build one that will consistently register for a second pass, unless you are a serious engineer. If you are able to do this on you own, you should consider going into the business of designing these type machines.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

multilpe passes with consistent registration is not a problem, without a rip and useing the standard epson driver and paper switch (cmyk only).


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree with you regarding the CMYK only, however, when one wants to print on darks it requires printing at different resolutions for the white and color layers which brings up challenges that require a RIP to handle.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah white requires a rip no doubt about that. I might also add that i think your choice should also depend on what your useing it for, i sell small runs direct to retail, no more than 10 - 20 a day, contract printing would in my opinion require a commercial dtg, i can get around 40 - 50 out of mine in a day at a real push but its not a pleasant experience.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually White ink doesn't require a RIP as I have seen this personally. But A RIP would make things for a newbie easier.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Actually White ink doesn't require a RIP as I have seen this personally.


Okay, I'll bite, how do you print white ink without a RIP (not including the Brother which uses a native driver)? Unless you are using two seperate printheads to do it?


----------

